# Amount of time to get a Temporary Resident Visa?



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been told by the representative at the Montreal, Canada immigration office that when I apply at the INM in Guadalajara, it could take anywhere from a day or two, to a max of 15 days to finalize the paperwork. I'd like to hear what others on the forum have experienced, as far as amount of time for them to receive visas ( especially anyone that is a first-time applier under the new regulations ). And, do you have to have a Mexican address before applying at the INM in Guadalajara? Because I don't want to sign a lease on a home in Mexico first, then find out that my application is denied ( although I don't see any reason why it would be! ).


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

30 days for me and yes you need an address


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

You may not want anything more than a six months' lease at first. If you have a 180 day tourist visa while you are waiting for your temporary one, that will use up all but a few days of the six months.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I started my renewal process on Feb. 20th and was told it would be ready on Mar. 20th.

That would be 30 days just like sparks - but I'll have to wait and see if it really arrives by the 20th!

However, the OP's case appears to be different since the process will be started in Montreal at the consulate and completed in Guadalajara (as I understand the post). Sparks and I are both talking about renewing an already existing visa so it's a little different.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I renewed my visa last week. I have a friend who is one of those in charge at INM regional. INM states the visas will be ready no longer than 3 weeks from the day one is fingerprinted. I made two trips to the office. First to obtain the new basic format, pay the fee at the bank and submit the documentation. The second trip a few days later I was fingerprinted. I have had the FM3 Lucrativa equivalent in the past and will obtain a Temporary Resident card valid for three years. 
Also on the second trip I re-registered my Mexican company as employing foreigners. I will have to do this each year.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> I renewed my visa last week. I have a friend who is one of those in charge at INM regional. INM states the visas will be ready no longer than 3 weeks from the day one is fingerprinted. I made two trips to the office. First to obtain the new basic format, pay the fee at the bank and submit the documentation. The second trip a few days later I was fingerprinted. I have had the FM3 Lucrativa equivalent in the past and will obtain a Temporary Resident card valid for three years.
> Also on the second trip I re-registered my Mexican company as employing foreigners. I will have to do this each year.
> I hope this helps.


Have you received your RT card yet?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Have you received your RT card yet?


No. Took fingerprints 2 days ago.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> No. Took fingerprints 2 days ago.


I asked because in recent years, fingerprints were taken on the day you got your card. I'd forgotten that things are different now.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm quite interested in hearing about your experience as to how long it takes total after you've gone to INM as I will be going through this process in April/May for my first time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have just completed the Temporal visa process in San Miguel. What used to take a week or so took 5 weeks. Process as before was that we submitted all the paperwork and paid. Then two weeks later we were called in to be fingerprinted and to sign the forms. We were told that everything would now be sent to Mexico City and that we should get our visas in 3 weeks. They post received visa application numbers so one can stop in and check if there.
Ours took almost exactly 3 weeks or 5 weeks in total.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Conklinwh, now that you have your visa cards have you been to Queretaro yet to renew your importada temporal for your car?

If so, were there any issues with the renewal? My visa should be ready this week so I'll need to do the same.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Time for Visas*

I think it doesn't matter rather a Visa Temporal or Perminente they're taking at least 5 weeks.

My Residente Perminente Visa took 5 weeks.

Main reason, no approval process locally - it all has to be submitted to D.F. at HQ of INM and they
make the final decisions and send back the approved Visas to the local offices.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

It took 2 months for my new one. Paperwork goes to Mexico City now.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you mean to get the visa in your passport or to get the laminated plastic card ?

The visa (in my passport) took one afternoon after my initial visit to the consulate to review the details and to go over exactly what papers they wanted originals of and what they wanted copies of (Finger Prints R/L index finger, photos and interview).

I need to know how long to get the laminated card since all the paper work has been submitted to mexico by the consulate. I am giving the process 20 days between getting the visa and visiting the office in GDL.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

circle110 said:


> Conklinwh, now that you have your visa cards have you been to Queretaro yet to renew your importada temporal for your car?
> 
> If so, were there any issues with the renewal? My visa should be ready this week so I'll need to do the same.


Yes I did, only issue was dumb me, I didn't bring passport as sort of lock up when have visa card. Oh well, two hour drive later the paperwork, was pretty quick.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I started my renewal process on Feb. 20th and was told it would be ready on Mar. 20th.


Is Mar. 20 well before your visa's expiration date? That is, do you have to start the renewal paperwork more than a month before your visa's expiration date?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Renewals are to be started within 30 days of the expiration date on your card; not before and certainly not later. Requests for a change of status can be done at any time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Renewals are to be started within 30 days of the expiration date on your card; not before and certainly not later. Requests for a change of status can be done at any time.


This doesn¡t seem to be true in Mexico City. I will be changing my status from No Inmigrante to Residente Permanente and was told to come in 30 days before the expiration date on my No Inmigrante card.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Renewals are to be started within 30 days of the expiration date on your card; not before and certainly not later. Requests for a change of status can be done at any time.


Thanks RVGRINGO. I wanted to be absolutely sure whether it was started or completed. Thanks for confirming that it's started.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Yes I did, only issue was dumb me, I didn't bring passport as sort of lock up when have visa card. Oh well, two hour drive later the paperwork, was pretty quick.


Excellent, thank you. 

I'll be going over in a couple days to do the same. Note to self -- bring passport!!


----------



## trinitysaves (Feb 26, 2013)

*time*

Hi there, a friend of mine living & working in Mexico is going through a renewal and was recently told it can take up to 6 months. Apparently things are slow and all is run through Mexico City.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

trinitysaves said:


> Hi there, a friend of mine living & working in Mexico is going through a renewal and was recently told it can take up to 6 months. Apparently things are slow and all is run through Mexico City.


This surprising as the Mexico City piece has been holding pretty steady at 3 weeks(5 weeks overall), at least in San Miguel.


----------



## richardlvance (Sep 23, 2013)

I started (had an old FM2) in July. Had interview in August (6th). Still waiting. They said papers going to Mexico City and I suppose they are stuck in somebody's inbox.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've read, recently, that there's been some streamlining of the process and that things which were originally controlled through Mexico City are now allowed to be handled at the state level.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Regional INM offices have their own card printers. I've heard as little as 3 weeks in Manzanillo and 30 days for me back in Feburary


----------



## richardlvance (Sep 23, 2013)

They told me I can't leave the country while waiting. So 6 months is excessive. I need to go back to USA for medical issues. My Mexican spouse called them to ask about the holdup. The answer, be patient. If you have to leave come and see us. So, I am in limbo trying to get a rentista visa (independent income) but if I tell them I have medical problems and need to go back to USA they may pull/cancel the application? I paid for the 4 year visa hoping that by that time we would be settled into McAllen, TX area. All plans are worthless after execution begins..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can get an INM letter of permission to exit/re-enter within 60 days. Get stamped in and out accurately and legibly, or there will be problems. DO not try to use an FMM tourist permit; it will cancel your application or visa, if issued.
You could also consider medical treatment in Mexico as a possibility.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can get an INM letter of permission to exit/re-enter within 60 days. Get stamped in and out accurately and legibly, or there will be problems. DO not try to use an FMM tourist permit; it will cancel your application or visa, if issued.
> You could also consider medical treatment in Mexico as a possibility.


In Zacatecas, they issues permisos de salir y regresar, same day. My temporal to permanente took only one calendat week, Monday to Monday.


----------



## richardlvance (Sep 23, 2013)

"Originally Posted by RVGRINGO View Post
You can get an INM letter of permission to exit/re-enter within 60 days. Get stamped in and out accurately and legibly, or there will be problems. DO not try to use an FMM tourist permit; it will cancel your application or visa, if issued.
You could also consider medical treatment in Mexico as a possibility."

I plan to go to MD Anderson proton center (none in Mexico) for 10 weeks. A 60 day pass does me no good.

For my pain doc and general practitioner I drive to Weslaco and Edinburg, Texas. Upon reentering Mexico all they care about is the car sticker. I used to just hand them the passport
but now I wait for them to ask, and they never do, So as long as I cross on land no
visas needed. My last stop at INM on the land border they were irritated that I asked for a visa saying USA needs no visa to visit Mexico, just show your passport... Told me to NOT show anybody my residency documents as too many police and Federales are ignorant of the law regarding the car and residency. From what I read the border experience is different depending upon where you cross. 

Leaving by air is a whole different problem.... 

On the medical issue: In Mexico I've found great care for minor conditions and simply use the
pharmacy doctor system for routine stuff. For my periodic blood tests I walk across the
park directly in front of my home to a private clinic. They draw blood and send it to
a lab. I pay in pesos, typically 400 to 600 depending on the tests. I scan the results
into a PDF and email/fax to my USA doctors. 

My wife is one of 8 children so I have a LOT of Mexican relations. I have found that although both Mexicans and Americans claim the SS medicine is good but for serious conditions if they can swing the cost they ALWAYS see a private doc in a private hospital. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 60 day limit is not flexible. Why jeopardise your visa? It sounds like you qualify for naturalization but that might take even longer. If you must go, then you must, but what you are doing is contrary to requirements, illegal and if you are caught you might regret the loss of visa and the funds invested in getting it.
Sorry that I cannot offer a better solution. You are right; do not fly, as you would absolutely have to fill out an FMM, which would void your application, etc.


----------



## richardlvance (Sep 23, 2013)

*Drive across..*



RVGRINGO said:


> The 60 day limit is not flexible. Why jeopardise your visa? It sounds like you qualify for naturalization but that might take even longer. If you must go, then you must, but what you are doing is contrary to requirements, illegal and if you are caught you might regret the loss of visa and the funds invested in getting it.
> Sorry that I cannot offer a better solution. You are right; do not fly, as you would absolutely have to fill out an FMM, which would void your application, etc.


Can you say cancer? Much bigger than any laws or money. And I have maintenance meds on Medicare so I see the USA docs for that and pick up prescriptions there. Gracias for your concern though. I had an FM2. Applied to change it to a Temporal Residente, 5 July. Paid lots of Pesos... completed papers and interview. Presented proof of income. Still waiting,,,,,,, tired of the delay. 

Richard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, I did understand and can empathise, but INM seems rather inflexible. What stage are you online in the process? Have you talked to INM and asked for them to expedite the process? It is all I can suggest.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

richardlvance said:


> They told me I can't leave the country while waiting. So 6 months is excessive. I need to go back to USA for medical issues. My Mexican spouse called them to ask about the holdup. The answer, be patient. If you have to leave come and see us. So, I am in limbo trying to get a rentista visa (independent income) but if I tell them I have medical problems and need to go back to USA they may pull/cancel the application? I paid for the 4 year visa hoping that by that time we would be settled into McAllen, TX area. All plans are worthless after execution begins..


You might want to check that again. I had to leave the country while my FM2 was being renewed under the new rules earlier this year. I went the immigration office in the airport in Mexico City and was given a letter with my photograph attached which allowed me to leave and reenter. There were a lot of other people in the. Same position because of the time it was taking to renew at that time. I am sorry but I don't know exactly how it works as my company sorted out what was needed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think Richard is concerned about the 60 day limit on the time out of Mexico.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think Richard is concerned about the 60 day limit on the time out of Mexico.


Sorry, I should have read to the end of the messages before putting in my opinions....


----------

